# Όμιλος Καθημερινής: Ένα συναρπαστικό ταξίδι… στο φέσι



## rogne (Apr 3, 2017)

"Βέλτιστες πρακτικές" από μια εταιρεία-πυλώνα της εθνικής μας ανάπτυξης...: http://www.smed.gr/2017/04/blog-post.html

Με τυμπανοκρουσίες αναγγέλθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2016 η έκδοση μιας σειράς 10 τόμων με γενικό τίτλο _Κουζίνες του Κόσμου_, από τον όμιλο της _Καθημερινής _(το μεγαλύτερο συγκρότημα Τύπου και ΜΜΕ της χώρας), «με την επιμέλεια της ομάδας του περιοδικού _Γαστρονόμος_». Για τους 5 από τους 10 τόμους της σειράς είχαν εργαστεί επί πέντε μήνες (από τον Φεβρουάριο έως τον Ιούλιο του 2016) δύο συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές, μέλη του Συλλόγου, αναμένοντας φυσικά να πληρωθούν έγκαιρα για τη δουλειά τους. Αμ δε… Η κυκλοφορία των τόμων ολοκληρώθηκε το φθινόπωρο του περασμένου χρόνου, οι συνάδελφοι ωστόσο βρέθηκαν να έχουν πληρωθεί μετά βίας το ήμισυ από τη συμφωνημένη αμοιβή τους, και αυτό με σημαντική καθυστέρηση και μάλιστα σε δύο δόσεις (τον Οκτώβριο και τον Δεκέμβριο του 2016). Έκτοτε, τίποτα. Άραγε, έπεσαν έξω τα καράβια του κολοσσού και είπαν τα αφεντικά του να το ρίξουν στα φέσια για να ρεφάρουν κάπως; Και πάλι, αμ δε…

Όταν προ ημερών επικοινώνησε γραπτώς ο Σύλλογος με τη διεύθυνση του ομίλου της _Καθημερινής_, απαιτώντας την άμεση εξόφληση των συναδέλφων, η αντίδραση του ομίλου ήρθε μέσω ενός στελέχους που δήλωσε προφορικώς διάφορα εξωφρενικά (και αποκαλυπτικά συγχρόνως), τα οποία θεωρούμε χρήσιμο να τα γνωρίζουν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, συνάδελφοι, αναγνώστες, αλλά και συνδικαλιστικοί και κρατικοί φορείς. Συγκεκριμένα, ο κύριος αυτός ισχυρίστηκε ότι «το νομικό τμήμα της εταιρείας έχει δώσει εντολή να παγώσουν επ’ αόριστον όλες οι πληρωμές από 1/1/2017». Έλλειψη ρευστότητας μήπως, τίποτα καινούρια capital controls που δεν τα έχουμε υπόψη, καμιά κρισούλα στις πασίγνωστες πολυσχιδείς δραστηριότητες των ιδιοκτητών του ομίλου; Ευτυχώς, όχι, μας καθησύχασε το στέλεχος: «Τα οφειλόμενα ποσά είναι ασήμαντα για μια εταιρεία σαν εμάς, και αν δεν υπήρχε η παύση πληρωμών που διατάχθηκε από το νομικό μας τμήμα, θα πληρωνόσασταν σήμερα κιόλας»! Είναι δε τόσο ασήμαντα αυτά τα οφειλόμενα ποσά (συνολικά πάνω από 8.000 ευρώ) ώστε «δεν δικαιολογούν παρέμβαση σωματείου», προς Θεού, «και δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ γιατί θα φανώ ειρωνικός». Ας είναι, μην επεκταθείτε – τελικά όμως προς τι η καθυστέρηση (σημειωτέον, και πριν και μετά την 1/1/2017); Μήπως φταίει κάνας ΕΦΚΑ, ρωτήσαμε, ή τέλος πάντων κάποια άλλη σκοτεινή δύναμη που θα έπρεπε να την ξέρουμε; Όχι, μόνο «το νομικό τμήμα», μας ξεκαθάρισε το στέλεχος.

Με τη βεβαιότητα ότι ουδείς λογικός άνθρωπος καταλαβαίνει τίποτα από τα προαναφερθέντα, θα επιχειρήσουμε να ξεδιαλύνουμε με απλά λόγια το μυστήριο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι (όπως εμμέσως παραδέχτηκε και το αρμόδιο στέλεχος μέσω της διαρκούς επίκλησης αυτής της περιβόητης… ανεξάρτητης αρχής, «του νομικού τμήματος» – άλλοι καρχαρίες, σημαντικά μικρότεροι, προτιμούν να επικαλούνται «το λογιστήριο») οι εταιρείες του χώρου, ου μην και της χώρας, ακόμα κι αν είναι του μεγέθους ενός τέτοιου ομίλου, δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία να φεσώσουν, να κόψουν μισθούς, να απολύσουν, να εξοντώσουν εργαζόμενους, χωρίς καν να «αναγκάζονται» από διάφορες «δυσμενείς συγκυρίες», χωρίς καν να προσπαθούν εντείνοντας την εκμετάλλευση να περισώσουν την κερδοφορία τους. Ακόμα και όταν ευημερούν, την εκμετάλλευση την έχουν για κανόνα, είναι απλώς στη φύση τους: είτε για να κρατούν τους εργαζόμενους, εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς, πειθήνιους (εφόσον έτσι θα έχουν αυτοί διαρκώς την «ανάγκη του αφεντικού»), είτε για να ασκούν διαφόρων ειδών πολιτικές πιέσεις (φτιάχνοντας ή υποδαυλίζοντας ένα κλίμα «κρίσης»), είτε για στυγνές «(ορθο)λογιστικές» σκοπιμότητες (κάθε τμήμα και υποτομέας μιας καθωσπρέπει καπιταλιστικής επιχείρησης πρέπει εξ ορισμού να επιδιώκει μεγιστοποίηση των εσόδων και ελαχιστοποίηση των εξόδων).

Αυτές οι πεζές πραγματικότητες είναι πίσω από τη συγκεκριμένη όπως και κάθε άλλη τέτοια περίπτωση, και αυτές εξυπακούονται σε κάθε (ανεξαιρέτως τραγελαφική) συνομιλία με διευθυντικά στελέχη για τέτοια θέματα. Καιρός όμως να περάσουμε σε μια γλώσσα την οποία θεωρούμε αποδοτικότερη για συνεννοήσεις με αφεντικά: οι συνάδελφοι που μετέφρασαν τις μισές _Κουζίνες του κόσμου_ του ομίλου της _Καθημερινής _θα εξοφληθούν αμέσως, διαφορετικά θα είμαστε εδώ α) για να συνδράμουμε νομικά και συνδικαλιστικά τους συναδέλφους, με όλους τους τρόπους και για όσο καιρό χρειαστεί, και β) για να θυμίζουμε προς πάσα κατεύθυνση το ποιόν του ομίλου και τι ακριβώς συμπεριλαμβάνουν στα πακέτα τους τα «συναρπαστικά ταξίδια» που εκδίδει. Σε όσους λεηλατούν τη δουλειά μας και τη ζωή μας δεν αρμόζει καμία ανοχή.​


----------



## stathis (Aug 10, 2017)

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για το θέμα;


----------



## rogne (Aug 20, 2017)

Υπάρχει, τακτοποιήθηκε προ πολλού. Αν το θες αρκετά, το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί για να πληρωθείς


----------

